# Found a hurt Pigeon with three small tags



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

This message specifically goes out to TAWhatley or anyone that can help.  TAWhatley had helped my in the past so I am hoping for some similar help and or advice. My friend and I found a pigeon about three weeks ago and we have been feeding him but he still isnt getting any better! He is unable to fly but we think he belongs to someone because he is tagged. He has 3 small tags (bracelets) on his legs but we can not read them. He/she is super sweet but we are keeping him in a bird cage and wish that we could find some kind of help for the poor fellow. If anyone knows possible whom I could contact for information please email me asap! By the way we live in Southern California (The High Desert) Victorville/Apple Valley area.
Thank you so much.
Candice 

[email protected]
or Julie: 760-240-7374


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm calling you now .. sorry it's so late ..

Terry


----------



## candie83 (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay thank you so much! The number is for Julie 760-240-7374 she has the pigeon right now  since I am going out of town tomorrow


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have made contact .. finder will get back to me with the band #'s .. there are several bands on the bird. Bird is truly in the High Desert area .. Apple Valley .. we'll take it from there when the finder gets the band #'s to me.

Terry


----------



## candie83 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank You Sooooo Much!


----------

